# project low bug



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

hi everyone i been on here for lil while now but havnt really posted up my nb so here it goes.......

what i started with

















when the 2.0 started to go out on me









sooooo....


























my girlfriend happy its getting fixed...









the replacement......24v vr6 and 6spd









after spending some nights cleaning, polishing, and painting.....

















its in.... sort of lol

























late night of tryin to button everything up

















all buttoned up at h20i....black roof, blacked out headlights,turnsignals and tail lights.

















































next i was going to put an r32 drivetrain in but decided the money would go to giving it a face lift.
air ride went on....


































and now most recently..... wheels


































as it sits today notched frame rail and a few other things so it sits even now 











next up is getting it to lay sub-frame some shaving,bodywork, and paint, then on to the interior.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Good to see beetles going in the right direction :thumbup: and keeping the spirit alive


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks man yeah theres not to many nb at the shows. i seen yours at waterfest it looks awsome. clean work:thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Good job! Reminds me of my own car a few years back minus the 24v and the air ride. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

what did u do in the front to get down


----------



## jetta.wolfs (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you go that low static on a NB? I'm thinking about buying one but I came from a low mk3 and now I have a low mk4, so I want to do something different.


----------



## 05NDMUD (Jul 28, 2011)

That's a Volkswagon, Looks great !


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks guys, and the front to get it to go lower i ground about 1/2 inch off the top of the knuckle and slid the strut further into it and cut the bottom of the strut 1/2 an inch. next is going to be cutting the strut towers and raising them up. i also have 1'' motor mount spacers to get rid of the axle bind. As for being this low static it doesn't happen unless you run a smaller wheel. i've cut and modified the wheel wells,struts,spindles, and upper and lower frame rails to get it to be were it is right now because of the 19'' audi wheels. but im not done yet it will be lower


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

> pebblepushers- what did u do in the front to get down


what did you do on the front of yours to get it down?


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

lowbug2001 said:


> what did you do on the front of yours to get it down?


a plasma cutter and fresh pack of sawzall blades, it also has hydros on the front, i could never get it low enough on air thats why was wondering about your car cause i could never get mine that low on air. your car looks really good love the wheels.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw your car yesterday in Old Newcastle. Had to bang a Uee and go back and snap a few pics. Nice choice in wheels. I'm runnin the same thing on 18's. I will down load the shots and post em up.

Always wanted a VR6 bug........lookin good brah.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

pebble pushers- oh ok makes sense i was wondering cause yeah its hard to get it really low on air i thought about doin hydros or making it a double a arm suspension and mounting the bag on the upper arm to get it where i want it.

2003NBTurboS- thanks man yeah thats were i live. If the blue jetta was behind it i was probably home. post up the pics id like to see it and get a vr6 and we can make it happen.


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

if you do a upper control arm i deff wont to see some pics i been kicken that around for years,


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

lowbug2001 said:


> 2003NBTurboS- thanks man yeah thats were i live. If the blue jetta was behind it i was probably home. post up the pics id like to see it and get a vr6 and we can make it happen.


My plan is to do the same R332 swap you wanted to do. But if I go that route I'm gonna just get a shell and start fresh. I ain't choppin up my TS!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pebble pushers- Yeah ima either buy the new XL airlift struts that are suppose to get you lower and have more lift or do the upper control arm idea I'll def post up pics if I do. 2003NBTurboS- aww come on why wouldn't you cut it up lol j/k well if you ever do get a shell and wanna do the swap let me know I'd be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's dem pics I took......


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Another.....


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Last one........


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

lovin the low.
I think it could go in a better direction in terms of the rest of the exterior styling, but do you :thumbup:


----------



## bluedemond25 (Nov 10, 2010)

bump 4 a nice beetle:thumbup:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Very nice work. Ur Bug looks good. 24v FTW!!:beer:


----------



## NathanHeeney (Feb 23, 2012)

Actually a good looking bug. I would never buy one but I like how it's looking. :thumbup:


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice to see a Beetle build:thumbup:


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

You might be missing this

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/News/MKIV_WheelCenteringPlates/ES2515458/

Anyways, awesome car!


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

You might be missing the big red lettering stating "Not to be used with air ride systems'


----------



## xcrashx (Mar 20, 2009)

how did you get around the DBC setup when swapping to the 24v? Also were you able to get the Beetle cluster to work properly?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

unless noted by the suspension manufacturer


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Murda (Oct 18, 2012)

niceee man


----------

